# Biscuits and Surp!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had me some biscuits and Sorghum syrup this mornin.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mom used to take the leftover homemade biscuits and cut in half butter then toast in the oven and we would put molasses on them. They were so good it would make you slap the dog just for looking.


----------

